# Yellowish Anal Discharge and "skidded" tail.



## Beatle4 (Jun 10, 2007)

Splinter has had yellow discharge coming out from her rectum. She also her tail (closest to her rectum) has some bad scrapes on it and she smells bad.

I feed Splinter whatever I eat. I'm a vegetarian and eat fairly healthy. I eat mainly Soy, tofu, soy milk, veggies, potato's, salad, refried beans, taco chips, soy cheese and I even feed her some of the dog's food (it does have meat in it). 


Could this be a problem with her diet? Should she have a regular rat mix diet than all this human food? Is it better for Splinter to have raw food?


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know that this is being caused by her diet but you do need a better diet for her. What you're feeding is nowhere near nutritionally complete. Unfortunately most of the rat foods you'll find in the pet stores are also crap. Check out the diet sticky here for more information on what would be good to feed her.

Are you positive this substance is coming from her rectum and not her vagina or urethra? Regardless of where it is coming from it's definitely not normal so I'd make a vet appointment ASAP.


----------



## Beatle4 (Jun 10, 2007)

I just realized it was yellowish diarrhea . She had more of it all over her foot when I took her out of the cage. I think she got into left overs of my spicy taco the other night. I have to NOT leave food scraps out during playtime.
I made a bad misake.

I know. A lot of rat mix is crap. I will check out that sticky. I find there is a lot of harmful additives in rat mixes.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Even a moderately crappy ratmix would be better for her than what you are feeding her now.

You could try Suebee's mix or try to find a quality lab block.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Even a moderately crappy ratmix would be better for her than what you are feeding her now.

You could try making Suebee's mix or try to find a quality lab block.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm not going to really comment regarding the food - I think what's needed to be said has been said.

About your rats tummy troubles - diarrhea can be serious in small animals as it can dehydrate them very quickly. Ensure your rat isn't dehydrated (try the scruff test - pull up a little of the scruff and if it takes more than a couple of seconds to ping back into place she may be dehydrated) and if she is, try give her some fruit juice, water etc to rehydrate. There are rehydation mixtures that can be given - I don't have the recipe off hand but I'm sure the experts here can give advise.

Also, if she's as badly runny as you say, I would suggest switching her to rice for a night (I feed rice only, but that is personal preference as I never have the ingredients for the BRAT at hand) OR the BRAT diet - Bananas, Rice, Applesauce and toast for a day. If she's not cleared up in a day or two I would take her to the vets for medical intervention


----------

